# Sealants that are safe to use?



## Boredomb

I am looking at making some DIY stuff but I know they will have to be sealed so what is the best stuff to use? Have heard people using polyurethane varnish or sprays such as this: Krylon: Products: Clear Polyurethane Coating or would epoxy be better and if so what brand?


----------



## Tazman

Ge Silicone 1 is aquarium safe and bonds well.

Coral putty if you are not making a big item.

Epoxy is dangerous and you MUST MUST get a proper Respirator mask when using it and not work with it anywhere near air intakes in your house. It stinks and is dangerous in its raw uncured form to your health.

Some people even use cement to seal decorations such as backgrounds.


----------



## Boredomb

Tazman Thanks for the word of caution but have worked with epoxys before. Silicone won't work as it isn't the right kind of sealant. Am going to be making a background but need to seal it which is why I was looking at the Krylon polyurethane spray. I have read on other forums and sites where use this was just curious about ppls take on it here.


----------



## Tazman

I know nothing about that so cannot comment on that


----------



## Boredomb

Thanks anyways and I guess I really should have Sealers in the title and not sealants ....oops
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fish monger

What type of materials are you trying to seal ? There are methods for curing materials like concrete / cement. Otherwise, I'd be wary of adding anything to a tank that would need to be sealed against itself. JMO


----------



## Boredomb

Great Stuff spray foam
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AbbeysDad

I wonder about Krylon's crystal clear acrylic spray...but do NOT know.
I think the guys on Tanked used an epoxy to seal a fiberglass shark piece on one show (I was surprised that fiberglass [aka polyester resin] was a problem).


----------



## CinBos

AbbeysDad said:


> I wonder about Krylon's crystal clear acrylic spray...but do NOT know.
> I think the guys on Tanked used an epoxy to seal a fiberglass shark piece on one show (I was surprised that fiberglass [aka polyester resin] was a problem).


 
Ths is one of my questions too. I am wanting to paint some fake driftwood pieces. I have been hearing that Krylon Fusion is the paint use, but I want to seal it just make sure I am not harming my fish. So I have been looking around for stuff. I did see a video of UaraJoey on youtube using some sort of resin as his sealer.

Here it is:





 
Also if anyone can clear this up for me, please do. What type of resin and where can I get it?


----------



## Boredomb

AbbeysDad said:


> I wonder about Krylon's crystal clear acrylic spray...but do NOT know.
> I think the guys on Tanked used an epoxy to seal a fiberglass shark piece on one show (I was surprised that fiberglass [aka polyester resin] was a problem).



I went to the store earlier and saw that product and was wondering the same thing...... I think I might call and find out if no one knows for sure?


----------



## CinBos

Boredomb said:


> I went to the store earlier and saw that product and was wondering the same thing...... I think I might call and find out if no one knows for sure?


Someone already has...either on this forum or another (cant remember), krylon sent an email back stating that they are not liable if anything happens, and that they have not tested for under water/aquarium use...but still plenty of people use it.


----------



## Boredomb

CinBos said:


> Someone already has...either on this forum or another (cant remember), krylon sent an email back stating that they are not liable if anything happens, and that they have not tested for under water/aquarium use...but still plenty of people use it.


On the Clear Acrylic or just on their products period? If plenty of ppl use the acrylic to seal things (and not to sound mean here) why are you asking what to use and not using that? I haven't seen anyone who has stated using this product but have on the polyurethane so might see if I can find that.


----------



## CinBos

Simple, never thought about painting anything in an aquarium before, so when I came across the idea, I just want to make sure I do not harm my fish ortw other live stock I have in there. You hve never seen people mention Krylon Fusion on here?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazman

I have had a DIY overflow in my 75g tank for 4 years with no fish deaths or anything leeching into the tank. It is sprayed with Krylon Fusion that I let sit for a month before adding it to the tank, wanted to make sure everything had gassed off and it was safe.

I have a friend who is a Marine Biologist and she ran a barrage of tests on my tank water, way way beyond what we have access to test for. There was a 0.01 % occurrence of Titanium Dioxide and Xylene (both products used in the manufacture of Krylon Fusion) detected in the tank. It was actually less than the 0.04% which was found coming off a store bought fake driftwood painted in skin tone Brown...just for thoughts.  The test was conducted before the DIY overflow ever touched tank water.


----------



## Boredomb

CinBos said:


> Simple, never thought about painting anything in an aquarium before, so when I came across the idea, I just want to make sure I do not harm my fish ortw other live stock I have in there. You hve never seen people mention Krylon Fusion on here?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes I have heard of ppl using the Krylon Fusion paints before but am looking at the clear products such as the acrylic or the polyurethane. I understand your concern about not harming the fish which why I am asking about the these products


----------



## Boredomb

Tazman said:


> I have had a DIY overflow in my 75g tank for 4 years with no fish deaths or anything leeching into the tank. It is sprayed with Krylon Fusion that I let sit for a month before adding it to the tank, wanted to make sure everything had gassed off and it was safe.
> 
> I have a friend who is a Marine Biologist and she ran a barrage of tests on my tank water, way way beyond what we have access to test for. There was a 0.01 % occurrence of Titanium Dioxide and Xylene (both products used in the manufacture of Krylon Fusion) detected in the tank. It was actually less than the 0.04% which was found coming off a store bought fake driftwood painted in skin tone Brown...just for thoughts.  The test was conducted before the DIY overflow ever touched tank water.


Thanks Tazman for this info that makes me feel better about using the Fusion line if I go to paint something..


----------



## CinBos

I went ahead and painted some of the pieces today with krylon fusion satin and brown, they look good, and not too shiney. Didnt paint a heavy coat or even multiple coats, just one light coat. Will give it some time to gas out and cure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scarface1150

I read alot about spray paints but i want to use a brush and seal it. Anyone have the answers to what kind of paint and sealer and where do i get it.

Mike


----------

